# breed mealworms



## mommyNwife (Aug 6, 2009)

does anyone breed meal worms to save money? I was thinking about doing this to save money mealworms are hard to find around here most the time they are all sold out.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I do. Do you have any specific questions? Or are you looking for just the basics on starting a farm?


----------



## mommyNwife (Aug 6, 2009)

I have an idea how to start one but if you could go over just the basics that would be great! thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd be really interested too, I have been thinking of starting one too and would love to know helpful pointers and tricks  I only have one but figured I could always feed the birds the rest.


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive bread mealies and have now moved onto roaches.
Breading mealies is super easy. This is what I did-

Start with a plastic bin for the worms and fill it with a good gut load a few inches deep so they can burrow.

I prefer to make my own. I use bob's red mill 10 grain cereal mix, organic bran, organic oats, and organic cornmeal from the bulk food section, powdered veggies like beets, bee pollen, spirulina, raw sunflower seeds and food process all together.

Buy some bulk mealies. I like to use mulberryfarms.com for my bugs. 250-1000 depending how big you want your colony to be.

Feed the worms veggies like carrots for moisture and let em go....

They will morph into ALIENS!! at the surface of the gutload/their bedding. At this point I like to have another bin ready with gutload for a transfer. Sometimes the mealies like to chew on the aliens.
Transfer the aliens into the new bin and wait a few weeks for them to morph into beetles. During the alien stage they wont need any moisture. They are dormant at this time.

The aliens will morph into beetles, do their thang, lay eggs and voilà! the cycle of life continues!! The beetles of course will need the veggies for moisture.

This is what the aliens look like-








I'm sure I'll have more to add. If anything is unclear or if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your set-up, this helps me out a lot


----------



## mommyNwife (Aug 6, 2009)

thank you for your help!


----------

